# Gun Week Fever



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm getting excited all ready, can't wait to go 6 days to go!!!!

Hopefully I shoot my first deer this year!!!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't wait either. I found out tonight that where I have permission to bow hunt, she said I could gun hunt also. Too bad I can't hunt it till that Wednesday due to I have a cabin with Worminator and Jed and a couple more guys. Oh well as long as there are no tresspassers I should be good to go............Rich


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Just gotta make it through the weekend now


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Dave, I hear you on that. I'll be hunting back home Monday and Tuesday, then in Athens the rest of the week! I need to refill the freezer with some deer meat. Good Luck!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

perry county monday, chosoction tuesday, wednesdays are unsure and licking county probbly one evening


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Went out and hung some apple chips in the tree. Wow, I was impressed with the whitetail traffic on that stand. Persistance has paid off. Either myself or my nephew are going to get one. I can feel it. 
I also filled the drip bag and dipped the scent wick down in the buck-hole. I'd rather have a doe, but if a buck, then on the wall he will go.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I'm gonna take time to teach Polesnatcher how to spell Coshocton!!!also how to get a deer!!lol!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

well rac, teaching me to spell might be a challange, I went to Circleville High and well umm... you know where I work, lol

I hope someone teaches me how to get a deer or I might go hungry this winter!!! altough I could miss a few meals and be ok 

Matt said something about I was going down to the bottom of a ridge and being a dog???


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Season starts in a few hours...hope everyone has a safe and sucessful opening day!


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

LoL @ being a dog.

Welcome to your first year. Have lots of fun, we've all been there!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be up all night, never can sleep before the opener..So I dont even try anymore!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Got a fair sized 6 pointer at 7:53 this morning. Same luck on my recent trip to Wisconsin. Came home, put deer hunting gear away and cracked a brew!! Now its on to duck and rabbit hunting the rest of the year. Hope everyone had success!


----------

